# What kind of clothes do you like wearing?



## MobiusX

I prefer winter clothes, I like loose sweatpants with pockets front & back, and a hoody sweatshirt, under that just a regular plain color t-shirt. I don't wear shorts.


----------



## Futures

I rarely leave the house or have a reason to dress "nice", so it's usually just shorts and a T-shirt around the house.


----------



## SusanStorm

That depends.I like all seasons. If its warm I'll usually wear shorts and a t-shirt/tank top.Sometimes a skirt or a dress.
Other than that I wear jeans,skinny or straight ones is the favourite here.I like wearing a hoddy,cardigan or a shirt.I love band t-shirts and t-shirts with cool prints,but also just plain basic ones.Sometimes a skirt or dress and I like wearing tunics over leggings.
I like necklaces and bracelets,but I've never been a fan of rings.They're just sort of in the way.
I'll also wear a leather jacket or a coat if its cold.
On my feet there's usually sneakers(converse style),ballerinas,sandals or boots.
When dressing up I like to wear a nice dress or a skirt and a top.I don't like shoes with a lot of heel because I feel uncomfortable walking with them and I'm also very tall.


----------



## caflme

Primarily jean, t-shirts, hoodies, sneakers... every once in a while I like to dress up all girlie to go out but it is rare.... other than that flannel pjs or cute little nighties - I'm pretty versatile.


----------



## shadowmask

Blue or black jeans, t-shirts, hoodies. That's practically all I ever wear. Sometimes camo pants, too. I don't like wearing anything outlandish because I don't like drawing attention, but I don't go for a conventional look, either. For the most part though I don't really care if I'm fashionable or what people think of my clothes.


----------



## alexxturner

Jeans/Joggers/Hoodies/T-shirts/Vests/Cardigans, thats pretty much it I don't do dressing up.


----------



## sash

I like whites, darks (browns, black) and mainly long flowy skirts, jeans and casual blouses/t-shirts.


----------



## low

Jeans and a T-shirt. Fleeces, huddies but not if they look chav, all my clothes are plain. Don't really do fashion or trends.


----------



## Neptunus

Jeans with beautiful, beaded tops or paisley fabrics, often with a shawl or (oh nos) poncho. I must own over a dozen ponchos -- I have ones made out of metallic fabric, velvet, cashmere -- one from Italy, and Sweden, and vintage ones from the 60's. Ironically, I don't own any from Mexico. 

So, I guess I lean towards the winter, as I like to wear things that wrap my body. 

Oh, and I don't always dress this way, I wear more conventional clothing for work. Boring 'ole blouses and khaki pants with dress shoes.


----------



## sash

Neptunus said:


> Jeans with beautiful, beaded tops or paisley fabrics, often with a shawl or (oh nos) poncho. I must own over a dozen ponchos -- I have ones made out of metallic fabric, velvet, cashmere -- one from Italy, and Sweden, and vintage ones from the 60's. Ironically, I don't own any from Mexico.
> 
> So, I guess I lean towards the winter, as I like to wear things that wrap my body.
> 
> Oh, and I don't always dress this way, I wear more conventional clothing for work. Boring 'ole blouses and khaki pants with dress shoes.


Cool! I like ponchos.


----------



## Neptunus

sash said:


> Cool! I like ponchos.


You have good taste!

Ponchos rule! I predict that I will end up on that People of Walmart site as "Poncho Libre"


----------



## Lasair

I usually live in jeans and a t-shirt, and in the winter wear a long sleaved top under the t-shirt. I like skirts and dresses but can feel really self conscious in them. I love big comfy huddies and 99% of the time converses. I dont follow a trend I wear what I like and the style oftne changes


----------



## UltraShy

In warmer weather like now, I'm wearing jeans and a polo shirt. I personally can't stand T-shirts. I prefer a couple buttons to leave open at the top, rather than T-shirts that tend to feel like they're trying to strangle me.

I never wear shorts regardless how hot it is, as I refuse to wear underwear -- and underwear is kind of important if you want to wear shorts without giving a peep show.


----------



## kos




----------



## shyvr6

Jeans and t-shirt.


----------



## ilikebooks

Usually jeans and a somewhat fancy shirt. Sometimes I'll wear a dorky science shirt or dress. I'll wear pretty much anything that's blue!


----------



## meowgirl

I like wearing skirts and collared shirts. Sandals are my favorite to wear too.


----------



## Saekon

Shorts and a t-shirt, jeans and a t-shirt when it's cold.


----------



## Karsten

Nice jeans with a button up shirt. Sometimes a polo.


----------



## Lonelyguy

Jeans and t shirts year round, except during the week at work where I wear uniforms. In colder weather I wear hoodies or flannel shirts, if its hot out I wear tank tops and sometimes jean shorts. I prefer white, gray, navy or black shirts and I tend to avoid anything with graphics or screen printing since I feel like a walking advertisement and don't want to be noticed.


----------



## Sunshine009




----------



## Sunshine009




----------



## Sunshine009




----------



## CopadoMexicano

sexy ^^


----------



## shymtealhead

jeans that are a little baggy (I do wear a belt lol) but not ridiculously baggy
Usually a band t-shirt or a t-shirt having to do with cars
regular ol' new balance sneakers (I find they last a really LONG time for the price)


----------



## gopherinferno

black novelty t-shirts, brightly colored ruffly skirts and patterned tights, shoes that I draw on, lots of jewelry, multi-color hair extensions


----------



## sansd

jeans, usually basic shirts in mostly dark colors, sweatshirts. Lots of black, blue, green, and brown.


----------



## complex

jeans and a nice t-shirt or button up... with my uggs or runningshoes... depends if its raining... also always a sweater!


----------



## ahref

Jeans, T-shirts and a jacket/hoodie.


----------



## landovabe

i like dark cloths


----------



## sara01

anything comfortable, surf clothing i guess?


----------



## MagusAnima

That reminds me, I need to get dressed. I love wearing my dressing gown all the time, it's so fluffy and warm and soft. ^_^


----------



## kenny87

jeans and a t-shirt, with usually a leather jacket or some other jacket when going outside, even if its nice. I also like wearing jeans and Hawaiian shirts for some reason.


----------



## Georgina 22

I wear stuff that I am comfortable in, rather than stuff thats in fashion. I like wearing jeans, nice t-shirts, shirts and hoodies...stuff like that.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Loose-but-not-baggy blue jeans, a funny t-shirt (preferably not too dark coloured and preferably short sleeve) and black trainers. If it gets cold I just throw a hoodie on.


----------



## Jnmcda0

I like spring and fall...jeans and tee-shirt and maybe a light jacket or sweatshirt in the morning.


----------



## Groundskeeper

Cargo shorts, button up plaid shirt, and either my Chargers or Padres ballcap, depending on what's in season. That's standard attire year round. If it gets cold enough I'll throw on cargo pants and a light long sleeve flannel shirt.


----------



## Colhad75

I like wearing..........NOTHING!!!!:b


----------



## SAgirl

Long sleeve tee's and sweatpants


----------



## knuckles17

black skinny jeans a t-shirt with an open hoodie


----------



## Laith

I usually dress semi-professionally. A striped or solid button down on jeans like this:










And occasionally I'll wear a a regular shirt or muscle "A" shirts. Always on jeans. Rarely I'll wear basketball shorts. (unless at the gym or whatever)


----------



## CCS

Shorts and a tight tee from American Eagle is the standard. But alternating the shirt with a kickass thermal or a hoodie is always an option. Skinny jeans are also a staple in my wardrobe as is flip flops and pure white Nikes.


----------



## kos

Groundskeeper said:


> Cargo shorts, button up plaid shirt, and either my *Chargers* or Padres ballcap


**** ya! I got my Chargers hat on right now. Come playoff time I'm sure i'll get pissed and light it on fire. Dam choke artists.


----------



## quiet0lady

Just depends on my mood and the weather, I guess. I like vintage clothes, skinny jeans, fitted tees, tanks, casual summer dresses, high-waisted skirts, etc.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Short and t-shirt when it's warm. When it's cold, jean and t-shirt.


----------



## tutliputli

Tailored/high-waisted trousers, stripes, florals, vintage, snuggly jumpers, fairisle, mary-jane shoes, boots, cardigans, peter-pan collar blouses, long or calf-length skirts, tunics/dresses, anything with an unusual print or pattern.


----------



## caflme

Jeans, sneakers and a scrubs top that is really bright and cheerful with smiley faced sunshines and rainbows and clouds.


----------



## pita

Now that it's warm outside, SHORTS. I can't believe I spent around 20 summers wearing _jeans_ in a house without an air conditioner.


----------



## Colhad75

Usually just a T Shirt and shorts. Never been one to dress up, don't have the confidence.


----------



## Emptyheart

I dress like this..our styles are the same.


----------



## JEmerson

Shorts/Jeans and a T-Shirt. I don't ever really have a need to dress up.


----------



## Futures

Emptyheart said:


> I dress like this..our styles are the same.


I need side by side pics for comparison.


----------



## Toad Licker

T-shirt and cutoffs usually, if it's cold out then jeans instead with a longsleeve shirt or coat depending on how cold.


----------



## cmr

Long Bohemian skirts, Converse shoes, knee-high black socks, black hoodies, shirts with cool things on them (Poe, Invader Zim, bands, etc.).


----------



## MidnightRider

Jeans and a t-shirt, sometimes a garage shirt and I've always got a hat on. As for shoes I go for boots.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Crappy jeans, busted volleys or cons and a black t-shirt. In Winter I add a hoodie or one of my vintage jackets from my op-shop days. I like beanies too. Yeah, I never really moved on from the 90's, but at least I keep the flannelette under lock and key! 

I don't really like "nice/new" clothes, except for t-shirts (they just look like trash once the collars start to stretch). I guess it's partly a "punk/rejection" mentality, that has stayed with me since adolescents.

Indoors I'll often rock the good old ugg-boots.


----------



## Radattack

Sneakers, jeans, t-shirt for going out.
Sweatpants and a comfy t-shirt for indoors.

Dresses and skirts and pretty things for dress-up time alone in my house.  I feel too self-conscious wearing anything beyond pretty plain clothing outside.


----------



## Hello22

Depends. I'm a fairly plain girl, i don't wear clothes that would make me stand out. I used to be worse but i'm not too bad now. Most people in college dress up to the nines, i personally don't, each to their own. At the moment i'm going through a real casual stage - like i was in the library today i actually felt severely under-dressed, but as i see it, at the moment i'm too busy too care or put effort into my 'daywear outfits'. A hoodie and jeans is what i'm wearing. 
At night though or social events i do like to make a bit of an effort though. I do like to dress up, but not OTT.


----------



## London

Everyone knows me by looking at my shoes. I always wear converse, if not, the occasional ballet pumps.

I usually wear something like: converse, skinny jeans, white top and blazer.
If I'm feeling extra happy I'll wear a dress with leggings or a skirt etc.


----------



## RobAlister

t-shirt > pants > socks > shoes

The only undergarments I wear are boxers. No a-shirts for me. They make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I'm currently using streetwear meaning I'm purchasing from sites such as Upperplaygound.com, the Hundreds.com, and things of that nature. I also wear Vans and Retro Nikes. I really feel like changing my style to a little bit more classy, but the problem is that it's a bit more higher end (need $$) and I'm also overweight so the clothes wouldn't look right on me.:no


----------



## Braxietel

Skinny jeans, various shirts; a number of them check shirts, v-neck tees, longish cardigans and what not.


----------



## hopeway

*I like*

I like wearing nice unique things that show off my best features. I love clothes bags jewlery and shoes that are hard to find. And they have to be comfortable. Yes there is such a thing as stylish and comfortable, more sensible I should say. And at home? 6 layers of old sweats.:um


----------



## Catlover4100

Depends what the weather is like, I pretty much dress according to it. Some days I like to put effort into my clothes/hair/makeup because it helps me fel more confident and in turn less anxious, but I just have those days where I just want to be comfortable and blend in. Today it was super hot out, so I wore a bright cotton dress with wedge sandals and a chunky necklace


----------



## tutliputli

hopeway said:


> I like wearing nice unique things that show off my best features. I love clothes bags jewlery and shoes that are hard to find. And they have to be comfortable. Yes there is such a thing as stylish and comfortable, more sensible I should say. And at home? 6 layers of old sweats.:um


Yes, me too! Comfort comes first for me, except maybe with shoes. I have one pair that are excruciating but so beautiful. I also have a penchant for vintage/antique jewels and like to be draped in finery before embarking on any kind of excursion.


----------



## tutliputli

Oh, and obviously underwear and a bob


----------



## BetaBoy90

I like wearing beige pants any material and long shirt, preferably striped. Unfortunately it's summertime so I can't do that nemore.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

Jeans shirt and big earrings!


----------



## thesloth

Comfort is priority.. I don't like wearing a belt with my pants but sometimes I have to. Around the house its usually pajamas.


----------



## livefast3315

black clothes.


----------



## laura024

Comfy clothes


----------



## Perfectionist

Boring clothes. Style is too risky.


----------



## cpz08

Radattack said:


> Dresses and skirts and pretty things for dress-up time alone in my house.  I feel too self-conscious wearing anything beyond pretty plain clothing outside.


Me too.

My bf wants me to dress more girly.
But he won't wear makeup for me.


----------



## Hello22

I buy stuff and then realise i'm too self conscious to wear 'em, so i usually stick to jeans and a t-shirt. I hate 'backless' clothes, as i hate my back (lol), so i try and avoid buying clothes like this cos i have a couple of hideous acne scars from my teenage years.


----------



## notcoolzeus

Converse shoes, jeans, a studded belt, and a band shirt usually.


----------



## kos

Latley I've been dressing as humble as possible. I buy all my things at second hand stores and I have given away all my brand name clothing. I had the revelation that the more expensive clothes I bought, the more the clothes defined me. I don't want clothes to define me. When I die I want people to remember me for what really matters in life.


----------



## nothing to fear

i mostly wear cotton skirts and dresses, with a cardigan and tights or thigh-high socks if needed. for footwear i always wear flats. i feel like my clothes are too plain but i like them and they are comfortable so *shrug*


----------



## bezoomny

I wear pretty basic clothes in bright colors but like to add a bunch of odd accessories to them. Hopefully it makes me look a bit more unique even though I'm wearing jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## crayzyMed

This are the kind of clothes i wear:































(except the v thing)

Wouldnt know how to describe in words, so a few pics lol, or look at the pics of my profile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A polo or T-shirt with jeans, khakis, or cargo pants is how I am most comfortable


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Diesel jeans, plain t-shirts (like american apparel), zip up hoodies, nice boxers, wetsuits, scrubs.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Dark bluejeans, comfortable shirts and sweaters with either long sleeves or 3/4 inch sleaves and aren't too boxy (gotta show some curves), tennis shoes, I have a purple hoodie that I just adore, comfy pajamas with pants and a top, sandles when my toes are painted pretty, leather jackets. I dress for comfort.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I'm a girl, but I dress a little tomboy-ish. I figure as long as my clothes fit well I can still look good. I have make-up on and I figure a guy should care about my intelligence and personality too. I like flannel jackets cause they remind me of the 90's and grunge, and that's like my childhood. I generally wear t-shirts, or long sleeves in winter. I'm trying to break into wearing skirts and dresses on occasion with black leggings, but I still prefer pants. You can just move more freely. 

Haha, yetserday I went to a bar in my lesbian friend's clothes, lol. I looked awesome though. I loved it. I had this BIG flannel jacket on and a semi-missmatched, yet almost rebellious looking outfit. It was fun, and I still got hit on (it's a bar- there are no standards, lol).

I don't understand girls that dress really girly. It just looks stupid and uncomfortable to me, but to each their own.


----------



## hopeway

I tend to look the best in simple things without a lot of embellishment, but I still prefer them to have nice unique details or features. I mostly believe in being in really good shape, having nice hair and makeup, and wearing something very simple to show it all off.


----------



## Slim Shady

The kind that ensures that I do not stand out in any situation. 
Drab is the new fab! That's my motto when it comes to clothing.


----------



## Nathan18

Jeans, t-shirts, polo shirts, fleeces, hoodies.


----------



## Misanthropic

I like to wear all black but I hate when it starts to fade. I can't find a decent pair of jeans anywhere online and I'm not going into any stores.


----------



## rawrguy

Most of the time just skinny jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## matty

kos said:


> View attachment 6612
> 
> View attachment 6613
> 
> View attachment 6614


Same style of pants with tshirt, not plain. And skate shoes.


----------



## actionman

Plain white trainers..like those in the second pic ^ I love cargo pants and hoodies and polo shirts. I've just bought a super cool charcoal coloured pair of schott cargo pants which I'm wearing right now..they reek of quality if I may say so myself lol


----------



## Drella

I only feel at home when I'm free ballin'.


----------



## Cleary

I prefer fall/winter clothing. I love hats/berets and scarves. I prefer to wear dark colors and or neutrals. I try to keep it simple with solid colors. and I never wear anything with words ( I think I only own two shirts that has words/logos. and one of them is this shirt http://i27.tinypic.com/1e51md.jpg )
and I love skinny jeans with either flats or boots.

Pictures of some of my favorites
peacoat from h&m: http://i35.tinypic.com/ief9xe.jpg
favorite pair of boots: http://i37.tinypic.com/fvilj4.jpg
red flats that hurt like hell but are worth it: http://i35.tinypic.com/2roknrc.jpg
scarves: http://i35.tinypic.com/29kxsf5.jpg http://www.threadsence.com/images/accessories/1098.jpg 
turtleneck top: http://i36.tinypic.com/2dkx2ck.jpg

I'm not wearing any black today, I swear.


----------



## silentcliche

^ I love your style. I'm getting myself a peacoat if I ever move back up north.

Here in Florida I'm a typical t-shirt, shorts, and a pair of running shoes dude. Back up north I'd usually be wearing a t-shirt, a thrift store blazer, jeans, and my black Chucks.


----------



## RJF

I prefer winter clothes, but that's probably because I'm a figure skater and spend half my life in an ice rink.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

Jeans. Casual tennis shoes. Plain t-shirt, or perhaps something with a subtle logo. Perhaps a western shirt (no, not the gaudy kind - something simple, maybe a not-too-wild plaid, with western style pockets and shoulders). Khaki cargo shorts or plaid shorts and leather flip-flops in warm weather. Nicely fitted Northface jacket or pea coat in cold weather. I also have a pair of brown Doc Martins boots that look pretty killer with bootcut jeans.

I am a simple man.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Misanthropic said:


> I like to wear all black but I hate when it starts to fade.


:yes

When I am not wearing all black (or all grey or all white), I usually like mixing other colors with black. Of course there are colors I prefer not to wear, but it all depends. I usually wear yellows, grays, greens, blues, purples, and off-white.

Quirky patterns/prints. Futuristic, military-ish, minmal, some vintage inspired clothing. T-shirts. Sandals. Boots. Baggy sweaters. Knitted stuff. Dusters. Coats...

I mostly wear pants and shorts.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'll usually put on my camous with my general purpose boots. Then a metal shirt of choice, my brown leather wrist cuffs, Thor's hammer talisman hung about my neck, and my white sunglasses with reflecty blue lenses


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Drella said:


> I only feel at home when I'm free ballin'.


Never a straightforward answer with Drella :roll


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I once walked the streets in this kind of attire for a fancy dress day at graduation, but people didn't take too kindly to the weaponry


----------



## KittyGirl

cute ones... haha

I used to only wear jeans and graphic tees when I was in school, but I've switched to kinda girly, frilly stuff and 50's silhouette dresses.
Although I never really leave my house- or my room- I'll still dress up most days.
I am my own dolly~


----------



## Mr. Frostie

Levi's 501s, casual button front shirt or a plain t-shirt, and Chucks.


----------



## stranger25

band t-shirts, straight leg jeans, carpenter jeans, chuck taylors


----------



## lazy calm

i like wearing sweaters on a regular basis. we have a very cold and long winter :[


----------



## caflme

Jeans, Sneakers, white no-see-um socks, t-shirt or any type of casual/comfortable shirt. Sometimes a baseball cap of some sort... and sunglasses when I can find them.

That's if I have to go out... otherwise I am in my pjs.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

lazy calm said:


> i like wearing sweaters on a regular basis. we have a very cold and long winter :[


Holy crap, Snuggie on steroids.


----------



## seafolly

I can't tell if I'd be really comfortable in that Snuggie extraordinaire or claustrophobic/trapped!










or










or










I think I need to reevaluate my relationship with my camera. :um


----------



## danberado

Cargo pants, light running shoes, long white socks, boxers, and t-shirts. Not much variety there.

In the winter just remove the t-shirt and add a long sleeve shirt, a sweater, and a windbreaker.


----------



## sean88

Eh, I would consider my style "indie-casual" I guess. Tight jeans, chucks, and v-necks. I'm very original. lol


----------



## SOME

Some cheap crap I get at the discount mall.



















And dickies double knee. Only cuse no one wears them


----------



## Richard Miles

lol weird ****! i have a mix of both hipster and hobo clothing



















i love experimenting with different styles mix and match.i personally love the batman one :3


----------



## odd_one_out

T-shirts and tops underneath normal shirts; Err ... (Ugh, I don't know the names of most clothes) ... warmer tops that zip up at the front. Currently wearing a black hoodie (?) without a hood. Indoors: dark tracksuit bottoms. Outdoors: tight jeans, which suit my body type, and cheap (but nice) trainers (I think they're called).


----------



## waytoblue

I wear jeans, (skinny or straight legged) trainers/converse, band t-shirts, and shirts with t-shirts pretty much all year round.


----------



## odd_one_out

caflme said:


> and a scrubs top that is really bright and cheerful with smiley faced sunshines and rainbows and clouds.


Lol, awesome!


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Lol, awesome!


LOL - thanks...


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> T-shirts and tops underneath normal shirts; Err ... (Ugh, I don't know the names of most clothes) ... warmer tops that zip up at the front. Currently wearing a *black hoodie (?) without a hood*. Indoors: dark tracksuit bottoms. Outdoors: *tight jeans*, which suit my body type, and cheap (but nice) trainers (I think they're called).


:boogie:b
Very nice


----------



## Lasair

I like dresses, skirts - I don't have a style but just wear what I like. I like prints and I LOVE leggings. I like colour and I have a jumpsuit with owls on it, colourful scarves. I love ear rings and bold jewellery. Black converse and cool coloured heals


----------



## Genelle

I kinda like stockings with shorts over the top.. and lots of baggy/over-sized jumpers/singlets.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Feckin old fleecy dressing gown, odd socks, shrunken t-shirt and a pair of boardshorts.
And a five o'clock shadow.

I look class.

Edit: I don't always dress like this.


----------



## shale

I still wear very close to what I wore as a teenager - baggy jeans and a t-shirt. I should probably grow up.


----------



## SilentOrchestra

Jeans, graphic tees and lots of funky colorful jewelry. :yes


----------



## Lumi

Jeans and T-shirt, usually wolf-printed


----------



## serendipity

Short shorts not made of jean material
Figure-fitting t-shirts with a neckline low enough to announce my non-nunness


----------



## looktothelight

This pretty much describes my style. ModCloth.com is the bestest.


----------

